# Advise on relocation to Dubai | Abu Dhabi



## Mahebub (11 d ago)

Happy new year to all, apologies in advance for the rather long query and if any questions seem dumb. My wife and I are British Muslim Couple living in Singapore for the last 12 years. I am Currently in the closing stages for a role in Abu Dhabi / Dubai but mostly likely Abu Dhabi. I have never been to Abu Dhabi and visited Dubai many years ago. I am trying to get a feel for the locations and understand if it’s location that would suit our lifestyle. We have no friends or contacts in the countries so wonder if this group could help with below queries.

1. Monthly salary - ~ 90k AED per month - I am told this is healthy, we live in a 3000sqf 4 bed penthouse in Singapore which is approx 7k USD per month, could I get similar in Dubai / Abu Dhabi and what would be the recommended areas to consider for living ? Ii believe cars and transport are fairly reasonable and was told a car is necessary?

2. We both enjoy socialising and my wife feels very safe to to go out party, drink and have stay out late without me being around. Would the experience be similar in Dubai / Abu Dhabi?

3. We are both are respectful of Islam and traditions but we do enjoy drinking alcohol and visiting bars, clubs, Is this permitted for muslims? We also enjoying drinking and hosting parties so would we be permitted to buy and consume alcohol in our home? My wife didnt change her surname when we married and just wondered if that presents any challenges?

4. Given we don’t know anyone in the locations is it a place where friends, expat or local are easy to make ? More concerned for my wife as I will be working and assume can make friends while my wife may not start working.

5. We have a great maid in SG would it be possible to have her move with us or is recommended to find another when / if we relocate?

6. I have UK driving licence could I convert to local or get international licence or do need to take local tests?

7. As a UK citizen I believe I do not have any tax liabilites ?

Would appreciate advise / answers to the above and would be very grateful for people taking the time to answer.

Many Thanks

Mabes


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mahebub said:


> Happy new year to all, apologies in advance for the rather long query and if any questions seem dumb. My wife and I are British Muslim Couple living in Singapore for the last 12 years. I am Currently in the closing stages for a role in Abu Dhabi / Dubai but mostly likely Abu Dhabi. I have never been to Abu Dhabi and visited Dubai many years ago. I am trying to get a feel for the locations and understand if it’s location that would suit our lifestyle. We have no friends or contacts in the countries so wonder if this group could help with below queries.
> 
> 1. Monthly salary - ~ 90k AED per month - I am told this is healthy, we live in a 3000sqf 4 bed penthouse in Singapore which is approx 7k USD per month, could I get similar in Dubai / Abu Dhabi and what would be the recommended areas to consider for living ? Ii believe cars and transport are fairly reasonable and was told a car is necessary?
> 
> ...


I'll try to briefly answer some of your questions 

1. What is the breakdown of your salary ? is it 90k plus allowances or inclusive? Aside of that you should get a decent apartment for c300k aed (7kUS). Ideally a car is good to have but depends where you choose to live and where you work. 

2. Yes lots of nice places to eat and drink late in AD and Dubai 
3. I socialise with Muslim couples who drink alcohol and its never an issue in my experience. You can freely buy alcohol for consumption in your own home, more choice to buy (at reasonable cost) in AD in my experience. 
4. Much like anywhere if you are sociable then you will easily make friends. 
5. Would be dependent on a visa application and your sponsorship assuming they can get a visa. 
6. You can convert a UK licence here with no test 
7. I would always suggest anything tax related to seek professional advice particularly as you are already expat, everything will depend on your individual circumstances. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Mahebub (11 d ago)

UKMS said:


> I'll try to briefly answer some of your questions
> 
> 1. What is the breakdown of your salary ? is it 90k plus allowances or inclusive? Aside of that you should get a decent apartment for c300k aed (7kUS). Ideally a car is good to have but depends where you choose to live and where you work.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for taking the time to respond and answer the queries. Still awaiting formal offer.


----------

